

Bug 949019: a web page that will keep Firefox captured forever. - KillerDiller
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=949019

======
mschuster91
Chrome, too - if the "Confirm leave" appears, you can press tab twice, then
return. this will close the page.

~~~
KillerDiller
Or just press Enter right away / use the (x) in the upper right of the dialog
and keep closing the tab. It will go away eventually.

Chrome isn’t perfect here, but lightyears ahead of the mess that Firefox
makes.

